# How do I create parts with multiple instruments



## Thonex (Sep 30, 2007)

Say I want to print out the violin parts... but I want there to be Violins I and Violins II on the same page... just as separate staves. Is there a way to do this?


Thanks,

T


----------



## Daryl (Sep 30, 2007)

Easy. You need to open the parts window, click new part, control click all the instruments that you want in the part, click add to part and then OK.

D


----------



## Thonex (Sep 30, 2007)

Daryl @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Easy. You need to open the parts window, click new part, control click all the instruments that you want in the part, click add to part and then OK.
> 
> D



Thanks Daryl,

Awesome... tried it and it worked exactly like you said. Awesome!!!

Cheers,

T


----------



## Thonex (Sep 30, 2007)

Daryl @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Have you moved up to Sibelius 5 yet?
> 
> D



Nope...not yet. Should I? I'm not really sure if I need to. I pretty much have my work approach going from Nuendo to Sibelius. I hace some macros in nuendo that quantize and reduce polyphony to 1 and eliminate overlaps and quantize tails... then I export to a midi file (between locators)... import into Sinelius (while Nuendo is still open) and in about 2 minutes I have a score... minus the dynamics and pretty stuff of course :D 

It took me a while but I think I have a work flow for printed scores that's pretty efficient.... finally.

T


----------



## Thonex (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh... Daryl... while you're there... I wanted to write some violin parts that are very expressivo... with lots of large intervals (low to high) that are to be played in an glissando portamento fashion... but only right before the target note. With a pencil and paper I'd notate it like a scoop... a little slur looking line preceding the target note.. but I can't find that in Sibelius. How do you notate those type of articulations... you know for schmaltzy string writing?

Cheers,

T


----------



## Daryl (Oct 1, 2007)

Thonex @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Oh... Daryl... while you're there... I wanted to write some violin parts that are very expressivo... with lots of large intervals (low to high) that are to be played in an glissando portamento fashion... but only right before the target note. With a pencil and paper I'd notate it like a scoop... a little slur looking line preceding the target note.. but I can't find that in Sibelius. How do you notate those type of articulations... you know for schmaltzy string writing?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> T


If you want a line you go to Lines, if you want anything else you go to Symbols. You can also use a slur if you want, although this always looks wrong to me.

FWIW you should really be using a line, but only connected to the target note, as anything else is confusing to anyone who plays Big Band.

D


----------



## Daryl (Oct 1, 2007)

Thonex @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Daryl @ Sun Sep 30 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you moved up to Sibelius 5 yet?
> ...


As soon as I get N4 I'm going to see how good the XML import is, as that may save a lot of time.

Other than that, the main things that you should upgrade for (IMO) are Panorama (why the hell did they ever remove that), Cues in Parts (absolutely brilliant), undoable plug-ins (which pretty much gives you quantize) and Ideas (which is great for storing complex rhythms). There are loads of smaller things, but I would say that when you have a bit of down time it is worth checking it out.

The new VST/AUPlayback is very good for some things, but for those of use who use complex set-ups, it is not worth the time. Yet...........

D


----------

